# Pampano?



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im going Pampano fishing this weekend, and im wondering if the steel leader on the double bottom rig will scare them away? Would a mono leader double bottom rig work better? and what size hook? Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Steel leader for Pompano is pointless. Here's what I build my rigs with:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Thank you. Do u rig it up as a bottom rig with a parymid weight?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

2, 3 or 4 ounce pyramid weights will usually work fine, depending on the lb test of line you are fishing, the strength of the current, & wave height. You want to fish only enough weight to hold bottom, where your rig isn't swept away by the current or waves. Some days a 2 oz weight is enough ... Some days a 4 oz weight won't hold bottom. Here's the weights I use for Pomp fishin. They seem to hold bottom better than a pyramid weight.


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are nice looking weights. Haven't seen those kind before. Do you make them yourself?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend of mine has the mold. I borrow it every spring & pour up a batch for surf fishing. As far as I know, the local tackle shops do not sell claw sinkers. Hilts has their claw sinker molds priced at $39.95:

http://www.hiltsmolds.com/ClawSinkerMolds.htm


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *HighCotton (3/23/2010)*A friend of mine has the mold. I borrow it every spring & pour up a batch for surf fishing. As far as I know, the local tackle shops do not sell claw sinkers. Hilts has their claw sinker molds priced at $39.95:
> 
> http://www.hiltsmolds.com/ClawSinkerMolds.htm[/quote]
> 
> I'm surprised somebody around here doesn't make these and sell them. From what I've read online they work better than most others out there for fishing in the surf. Would love to get some and try them out but don't have the resources or time to make them myself and ordering them online and having them shipped would be a bit pricey.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be happy to give you a few to try out. I'll catch ya at a Wednesday night meetup. I keep a handfull of 3's & 4's in my truck. They seem to perform better than any other design of the same weight i've fished off the beach.


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

I sure appreciate the offer but unfortunately I can't make the meeting. Thanks for the info.


----------

